# Finding a thermocouple for a Dovre DV400 propane stove



## Sticks garland (Mar 8, 2015)

I heard the company (DOVRE) went out of business and I need to find the thermocouple myself. Does anyone know where to find them? ! Thanks!


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 8, 2015)

It uses a standard thermocouple into a very common controller. Many generic ones. Just take it out and bring to a heating appliance dealer. Great little stove. We like ours and bought it used for $100.
It didn't really go out of business, just not imported by Alladin anymore.


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 9, 2015)

One of the easiest t-couples to replace, Bioburner is correct basic std. you'd find for a hot water heater, etc.
 if I recall correctly you don't even have to open up the firebox....


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes you have to open the box and remove the logs etc. and unseal the tubes etc of silicone. So a spring cleaning project.
I went through two other Dovres before we ended up with this one. Different sizes and black till this last one came up. How many stoves out there came with a lifetime warranty? To the original owner anyway.


----------



## Heatsource (Mar 10, 2015)

the last dovre i looked at you didn't need to remove the logs, or even open the door to replace the t-couple
maybe it wasn't the 400 model though....


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't think they have been imported for what about 15+ years? I got another for my Mother as she does not want to burn corn and pellets pretty soon.


----------

